# Black substrate



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Other than CaribSea tahitian moon sand, flourite, and black blasting sand, are there any other inert alternatives? I remember reading somewhere that black blasting sand isn't good for invertebrates. Could someone confirm that?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In my experience, black blasting sand kills snails. It would be reasonable to assume that it would be equally hard on other invertebrates. This effect may diminish over time.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If I were to redo a planted tank, I think I would go with fluorite black instead. TMS is too hard, and although I haven't seen any problems first-hand, I feel that it's not the best substrate for bottom-dwellers like cories.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

doesn't play sand come in different colors?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't now if I would trust playsand that was artificially coloured. I do trust the normal playsand at home depot, I've used it quite a bit.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

One alternative is black gravel - that's what I have in my planted tanks.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

NVES said:


> One alternative is black gravel - that's what I have in my planted tanks.


I heard that the colour of gravel comes off over time. Is that true?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If the gravel has a coating to colour it, it will, over time, show wear.


----------

